# Plot To Behead Random Citizen



## Manonthestreet

but dont worry isis isnt here....nnoooooooo No Cookies The Courier-Mail POLICE say co-ordinated raids on homes across Brisbane’s south and in Sydney this morning were in response to threats of random attacks on members of the public, including the possible beheading of a random member of the public on a city street and mass shootings. oh and keep importing more....what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Indofred

Assuming these people were actually planning this evil, they really should be sent to a firing squad.
I have absolutely no time for those who attack innocent civilians.


----------



## Bleipriester

Manonthestreet said:


> but dont worry isis isnt here....nnoooooooo No Cookies The Courier-Mail POLICE say co-ordinated raids on homes across Brisbane’s south and in Sydney this morning were in response to threats of random attacks on members of the public, including the possible beheading of a random member of the public on a city street and mass shootings. oh and keep importing more....what could possibly go wrong


First


----------



## Bleipriester

Indofred said:


> Assuming these people were actually planning this evil, they really should be sent to a firing squad.
> I have absolutely no time for those who attack innocent civilians.


Honestly, I expected something like "Go, Team Sunni." You really surprised me positively. (No, I am not converting )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I am proud of Fred for stating how he felt about that.  He is clear on not having anything to do with harming innocent people.  I  believe him!


----------



## Bleipriester

Jeremiah said:


> I am proud of Fred for stating how he felt about that.  He is clear on not having anything to do with harming innocent people.  I  believe him!


Fair statement. Muslims, especially self-proclaimed extremist Muslims, don´t have an easy time claiming they oppose such violence nowadays.


----------



## Indofred

I oppose all violence against civilians, designed to cause injury or hurt, regardless of whom that violence is targeted at and who the killers are.
I'm perfectly happy to condemn these bastards to hell.
I can't think of a reason I would not be.


----------



## Indofred

Bleipriester said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming these people were actually planning this evil, they really should be sent to a firing squad.
> I have absolutely no time for those who attack innocent civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I expected something like "Go, Team Sunni." You really surprised me positively. (No, I am not converting )
Click to expand...


I never support such stuff. These people are pure evil and must lose their perverted idea of battle.
The Australian police are, in my opinion, perfectly right to shoot them should they attempt this stupidity in Australia.
After all, that's what we do to extremists in Indonesia when they resist arrest.
I have no problem with that.
I, can't say how, knew of the impending death of a bunch of Indonesian extremists. 
I had a choice of assisting murderers (people I'd got to know, although I didn't know exactly what they'd done until after a brief meeting) or helping to keep friends (Police) and family safe from such people.
No contest, I chose to keep silent, they died.

I would do exactly the same again, should such a situation arise.
Terrorists, in this case Muslim terrorists, are everyone's enemy, including the vast majority of Muslims.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indofred said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming these people were actually planning this evil, they really should be sent to a firing squad.
> I have absolutely no time for those who attack innocent civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I expected something like "Go, Team Sunni." You really surprised me positively. (No, I am not converting )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never support such stuff. These people are pure evil and must lose their perverted idea of battle.
> The Australian police are, in my opinion, perfectly right to shoot them should they attempt this stupidity in Australia.
> After all, that's what we do to extremists in Indonesia when they resist arrest.
> I have no problem with that.
> I, can't say how, knew of the impending death of a bunch of Indonesian extremists.
> I had a choice of assisting murderers (people I'd got to know, although I didn't know exactly what they'd done until after a brief meeting) or helping to keep friends (Police) and family safe from such people.
> No contest, I chose to keep silent, they died.
> 
> I would do exactly the same again, should such a situation arise.
> Terrorists, in this case Muslim terrorists, are everyone's enemy, including the vast majority of Muslims.
Click to expand...

Terrorists know about the consequences their acting might have. Depending on the time and situation in which the force gets hold of them, the elimination of them could be inevitable. It´s their choice to kill - and die.


----------



## Indofred

Die is the preferred option for that lot.
I encourage all suicide bomber to set their bombs off, whilst clustered in a field with lots of other suicide bombers, but no one else around.

Oh, maybe my old maths teacher could join them - the world would be better off without that midget bitch around.
(Miss Ackerly, if you read this, fuck off and die, you evil little bitch.)

However, my real preference would be for the lot to get real and work out there's already a load of death and misery in the world, so they'd serve the Almighty Allah far better by spending their gun and bomb money setting up charities to help those in need.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indofred said:


> Die is the preferred option for that lot.
> I encourage all suicide bomber to set their bombs off, whilst clustered in a field with lots of other suicide bombers, but no one else around.
> 
> Oh, maybe my old maths teacher could join them - the world would be better off without that midget bitch around.
> (Miss Ackerly, if you read this, fuck off and die, you evil little bitch.)
> 
> However, my real preference would be for the lot to get real and work out there's already a load of death and misery in the world, so they'd serve the Almighty Allah far better by spending their gun and bomb money setting up charities to help those in need.


Even worse are those who make people commit suicide attacks.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> I am proud of Fred for stating how he felt about that.  He is clear on not having anything to do with harming innocent people.  I  believe him!



Jeremiah-----       I don't.        he did not specify his definition of  "innocent".
      It is very likely that for Freddie----neither you nor I are "innocent"


----------



## bianco

Manonthestreet said:


> but dont worry isis isnt here....nnoooooooo No Cookies The Courier-Mail POLICE say co-ordinated raids on homes across Brisbane’s south and in Sydney this morning were in response to threats of random attacks on members of the public, including the possible beheading of a random member of the public on a city street and mass shootings. oh and keep importing more....what could possibly go wrong


 
Indeed.


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of Fred for stating how he felt about that.  He is clear on not having anything to do with harming innocent people.  I  believe him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah-----       I don't.        he did not specify his definition of  "innocent".
> It is very likely that for Freddie----neither you nor I are "innocent"
Click to expand...


Innocent means non combatants that commit no crime, or pose any threat to the attacking force.
In this case, that means Australian civilians or anyone else that happens to get in the way of these extremists.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of Fred for stating how he felt about that.  He is clear on not having anything to do with harming innocent people.  I  believe him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah-----       I don't.        he did not specify his definition of  "innocent".
> It is very likely that for Freddie----neither you nor I are "innocent"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent means non combatants that commit no crime, or pose any threat to the attacking force.
> In this case, that means Australian civilians or anyone else that happens to get in the way of these extremists.
Click to expand...



wrong again -----in the filth of islam ---"innocent means-----a person who is a MUSLIM------or a person who has never been introduced to the filth of islam
and therefore------did not KNOW its  "beauty" and so did not  'revert' to the filth.

In Islamic law----it is legal to kill any person who is either not a muslim or a person
who is   a non combatant who is IGNORANT of the   "beauty of islam"    If a person
REFUSES to revert to the stinking filth on OFFER to do so---he is not  
INNOCENT ------you should learn a bit of the filth to which you adhere.   The PIOUS muslims who murdered   DANIEL PEARL ---videoed their act of
GLORY FOR ALLAH------they had RIGHT to slit his throat because he said 
I AM A JEW.       In  1971---the Islamic CLERICS   issued a declaration of  TAKFIR
upon the east Pakistani muslims making them a LEGAL TARGET of both rape and
murder


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I stand corrected Rosie.  I thought Fred had repented of the filth of Islam and had realized that they have no right to put their hands on any human being. I will have to pay closer attention to the wording next time. That was my mistake. Thank you for pointing that out to me.

I do pray that Fred will abandon the demon god baal allah and call upon the name of the LORD to be saved.  He has heard the Gospel and it is time for him to make a decision. Time is running out.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

There will not be any baal allah worshippers in heaven.  Any who choose to worship baal - allah and refuse to repent will be in hell with their prophet Mohammad. There will be no exceptions made.  NONE.


----------



## Indofred

The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Scary though this was it's important to keep it in context. How many murders does Australia have every year? 

Don't kneejerk react when these things happen. They're meant to spread fear and cause crackdowns, they have no other objective. Freak out and pass draconian measures and you're doing what the jihadis want.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
> A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
> I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.



you,  again,   said NOTHING.     In fact Islamic imam pigs----in their  feces flinging
Khutbah Jumaat rants HAVE declared that
non muslims are all   "guilty"     Several of the  HONORED scholars have farted out dictums
that  ----all  Israelis are legal targets for those who worship the excrement 'god'   allah  ---regardless of  age or gender   ----I heard about it way back more than 45 years ago
from the mouths of  medical school graduates from south east asia     That filthy Islamic generated dictums has---in the past two decades been extended to  ALL JEWS----so much so that Moroccan sluts ----mere teenagers   (that's Moroccan teen sluts ---under complete control of their parents and
community)   danced and ululated and wiggled their whore asses in PUBLIC   because their "HOLY"  brother had grabbed a four year old girl by the hair and blown her brains out for the glory of filthy pig muhummad ibn sharmootah amina.

in my own town-----a bunch of pigs attended the trial of their BELOVED  friend to testify what a good guy he is---and laugh in the face of the mother of the dead teen.    He has blown the child's brains out for the glory of the filth you advocate.    The holy pigs
testified  "he prays every day"

try not to tell me  it is not true----I got to visit mosques BEFORE  they were under scrutiny and heard enough Khutbah stinking filth to 
KNOW the truth


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
> A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
> I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have farted
Click to expand...


Perhaps my cutting down of your post content was a little harsh, and I should have let more words through before I hit the 'backspace'.
However, your reply does show the massive hate you hold.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indofred said:


> The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
> A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
> I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.




'
That's clearly untrue.


----------



## Indofred

PoliticalChic said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
> A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
> I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> That's clearly untrue.
Click to expand...


Why?
I have made very clear my rejection of attacks against civilians, but all i get is attacks claiming I don't mean it, I'm trying to distort what I really mean and a bunch of insults.
Perhaps you can tell me why I'm wrong to claim a lot of hate comes from the pro Israel side.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indofred said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
> A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
> I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> That's clearly untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> I have made very clear my rejection of attacks against civilians, but all i get is attacks claiming I don't mean it, I'm trying to distort what I really mean and a bunch of insults.
> Perhaps you can tell me why I'm wrong to claim a lot of hate comes from the pro Israel side.
Click to expand...



Sure.

One word.


Q'ran.


----------



## Indofred

PoliticalChic said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred from some of the more extreme posters on here is amazing.
> A Muslim makes it very clear he rejects any attack on innocent civilians, so the haters redefine innocent so my statement becomes, in their stupid version of right and wrong, invalid.
> I think we can see where much of the hates really comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> That's clearly untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> I have made very clear my rejection of attacks against civilians, but all i get is attacks claiming I don't mean it, I'm trying to distort what I really mean and a bunch of insults.
> Perhaps you can tell me why I'm wrong to claim a lot of hate comes from the pro Israel side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're totally unable to address my point.
> Sure.
> 
> One word.
> 
> 
> Q'ran.
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

We can't blame Islam and we can't blame Muslims who kill in the name of their religion....like a....like...that would be racist and bigoted...you know?

We should all be on the lookout for those crazy Christians....like....you know....they will cut your head off....after all, their book is full of murder and torture that occurred centuries ago....

....just ask any radical American leftist....they will tell you!!!

Now would you believe your lying eyes or a radical American leftist?


----------

